# Wax moth damage



## bwhitecpa (Jul 30, 2008)

I know this sight all too well...I had a hive completely destroyed by them. I think I added supers too fast, thus creating too much space.

My condolences, I know that is a nasty mess to clean up!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Mess? the chickens had a feast! They clean it down to the foundation and do not tear up anything.


----------

